# przeglądarka - jaka ??

## misterLu

Tak z ciekawości, jakich używacie przeglądarek i dlaczego ??

Ja używam Opery, czasem Mozilli. Tekstowych bardzo rzadko. A temat założyłem , bo

niestety nie znalazłem żadnej linuxowej przglądarki, która w pełni wykorzystuje możliwości tego forum (phpBB).

Jedyna jaka to robi, to MSIE. Chodzi mi mianowicie o moment, gdzie piszecie post, zaznaczacie fragment tekstu i klikacie np. na wybór koloru, lub 'B'. Pod MSIE efekt jest taki, ze zaznaczony tekst zostaje opatrzony porządanymi tagami. A w Operze i Mozilli nic się nei dzieje:( 

A może czegoś nie ustawiłem ?

----------

## Xax

Uzywam przegladarki firefox 0.8 (w sumie to od wczoraj  :Wink:  ) i u mnie to, na co sie uskarzasz dziala bez problemow. Dodam jeszcze ze jest swiezo po instalacji bez zandnego konfigurowania (za wyjatkiem proxy bo u mnie bez tego ani rusz). Ta przegladarka przypadla mi do gustu i w pracy, mimo ze musze dzialac pod winzgroza to rowniez korzystam z firefoxa i jak narazie bardzo mi odpowiada.

P.S. Sprawdzilem jak z przegladarka Galeon. Rowniez sobie z tym radzi.   :Wink: 

----------

## misterLu

a te dwie 'dominujące' ktoś sprawdził i mi powie czy tylko u mnie to nie działa ?

z góry dzięki

----------

## pingus

 *Xax wrote:*   

> Uzywam przegladarki firefox 0.8 (w sumie to od wczoraj  ) i u mnie to, na co sie uskarzasz dziala bez problemow. Dodam jeszcze ze jest swiezo po instalacji bez zandnego konfigurowania (za wyjatkiem proxy bo u mnie bez tego ani rusz). Ta przegladarka przypadla mi do gustu i w pracy, mimo ze musze dzialac pod winzgroza to rowniez korzystam z firefoxa i jak narazie bardzo mi odpowiada.
> 
> P.S. Sprawdzilem jak z przegladarka Galeon. Rowniez sobie z tym radzi.  

 

Ja podobnie jak kolega. Firefox 0.8  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

PS. Mój pierwszy post...  :Wink: 

----------

## cechor

Rowniez Firefox 0.8     :Very Happy: 

----------

## misterLu

to ja troche zbocze z tematu..

Napisałem podobny edytor do tego jaki jest na tym forum (wzorowałem sie na tym, co jest tu) i sęk w tym , ze  insertowanie tagów działa tylko w MSIE  :Sad:  Zadziwia mnie to powiem szczerze.

Ktoś się zna może na JScript i jej uzależnieniu od przeglądarek ??

----------

## Xax

Jak zapewne wiesz (a moze nie) MSIE ma swojego JScript natomiast przegladarki takie jak mozilla, firefox, netscape navigator (nie wiem jak opera) korzystaja z JavaScript.

Te dwa jezyki choc praktycznie takie same maja pare dosyc istotnych roznic (np msie nie wie co to layer), ktore sprawiaja, ze niektore rozwiazania trzeba pisac osobno dla msie i osobno dla pozostalych przegladarek, a to ktory skrypt sie wykonuje uzaleznic trzeba od przegladarki.

moze wlasnie na taki problem sie natknoles.

zycie jest niestety brutalne a to za sprawa MS, ktory musial wyskoczyc z tym swoim JScriptem.

----------

## C1REX

Ja trochę się wyłamię. 

Używam Konquerora i Opery..... ale głownie konqorda.

FireFox mnie wkurzył kilkoma drobiazgami - ustawienie czcionek to było już przegięcie.

----------

## Xax

Fakt troche wkurzajace z tymi czcionkami, ale sie nie poddam   :Razz: 

----------

## (l)user

firefox, opera  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

Mozilla  :Very Happy:  Rzadziej - konqueror oraz links(2).

----------

## fallow

hello  :Smile: 

uzywam Mozilli ( Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.6) Gecko/20040113 ) , sprobowalem tak jak mowisz , odpowiednie tagi pojawiaja sie tam , gdzie maja sie pojawic.

pozdro

----------

## OBenY

Ja uzywam Mozilli od wersji 0.9.4 bodajze, gdy to ja przypadkiem zobaczylem. Od tego czasu wszedzie gdzie tylko moge, to instaluje i uzywam Mozilli - ta przegladarka jest dla mnie doskonala ! A MSIE, to mnie do szalu doprowadza tym, ze jest mega niewygodny w obsludze (np: brak gestow, tabbara, do tego jeszcze jego bezpieczenstwo i wormy "designed for MS IE"  :Smile:  ) Z textowych to roznie, uzywam lynksa albo linksa, w zaleznosci od sytuacji i dostenej przegladarki - najczesciej z nich korzytsam "na obiekcie".

----------

## no4b

Uzywam w zasadzie tylko opery, jest dla mnie najwygodniejsza i przy tym nie slimaczy sie jak mozilla/firefox (nie widze roznicy w szybkosci dzialania tych dwoch - tylko nie rozpoczynajcie o tym dyskusji i tak mnie nikt nie przekona, dla mnie to jest tak, ze ktos pwoeidzial, ze szybsza i *wydaje sie* niektorym, ze rzeczywiscie, bo chca zeby tak bylo. Ja roznicy nie widze).

Konqueror tez jest fajny, ale nie znalalem w nim blokowania poupow. 

Ogolnie opera odpowiada mi w 100%.

----------

## fallow

mnie takze podoba sie Opera , uzywalbym jej gdyby nie fakt , ze nie jest w pelni darmowa , i te reklamy troche mnie denerwuja ... no..chyba , ze by tak zaopatrzyc sie w pelna wersje  :Smile: 

z jakiej wersji korzystasz ?  :Wink: 

----------

## misterLu

 *Xax wrote:*   

> Jak zapewne wiesz (a moze nie) MSIE ma swojego JScript natomiast przegladarki takie jak mozilla, firefox, netscape navigator (nie wiem jak opera) korzystaja z JavaScript.
> 
> Te dwa jezyki choc praktycznie takie same maja pare dosyc istotnych roznic (np msie nie wie co to layer), ktore sprawiaja, ze niektore rozwiazania trzeba pisac osobno dla msie i osobno dla pozostalych przegladarek, a to ktory skrypt sie wykonuje uzaleznic trzeba od przegladarki.
> 
> 

 

Nie wiesz, gdzie można znaleźć więcej informacji na ten temat??

----------

## no4b

 *fallow wrote:*   

> mnie takze podoba sie Opera , uzywalbym jej gdyby nie fakt , ze nie jest w pelni darmowa , i te reklamy troche mnie denerwuja ... no..chyba , ze by tak zaopatrzyc sie w pelna wersje 
> 
> z jakiej wersji korzystasz ? 

 

Jezeli zgadzasz sie na baner to opera jest w pelni darmowa, bez ograniczen czasowych. Ja mam opere z banerem - nie przeszkadza mi on.

Kiedys blokowalem go w hosts.deny i podmienialem standardowy na swoj, ale mi sie juz nie chce  :Wink: 

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *Xax wrote:*   

> Fakt troche wkurzajace z tymi czcionkami, ale sie nie poddam  

 

A co masz nie tak, z ciekawości pytając?

----------

## cichy

[quote="misterLu"]Tak z ciekawości, jakich używacie przeglądarek i dlaczego ??

Ja używam Opery6.12. Dlaczego nie 7.xx? Bo nowsza wersja nie zapisuje na dysku poprawnie niektórych stron, a dla mnie to bardzo ważne. Dlaczego Opera? Przede wszystkim szybkość. Dla mnie Opera to najszybsza sensowna przeglądarka. Poza tym jest obsługa gestów myszy, co przy pewnej wprawie znacznie ułatwia obsługę.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Xax

Ja swoja wiedze na ten temat czerpalem z knigi J. Goodmana (jezeli dobrze pamietam nazwisko). "Java Script 1.2. Ksiega eksperta" (z cala pewnoscia cos dla mnie  :Laughing:  ).

Jak jest z materialami w sieci to nie wiem bo nie szukalem.

W kazdym razie z kompatybilnoscia JScript i JavaScript w niektorych miejscach jest naprawde krucho (czasami sa calkiem inne rozwiazania) i bez rozgalezienia kodu na wersje przegladarek niektorych bajerow sie zrobic niestety nie da.

Tak dla przykladu to document.all.CosTamDalej jest tylko w MSIE, natomiast pozostale przegladarki nie wiedza co to jest. Jezeli korzystasz wlasnie z czegos takiego to zapomnij ze ruszy pod np mozilla.

----------

## fallow

 *no4b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jezeli zgadzasz sie na baner to opera jest w pelni darmowa, bez ograniczen czasowych. Ja mam opere z banerem - nie przeszkadza mi on.
> 
> 

 

no to w takim razie sprobuje z opera   :Smile:  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

musze powiedziec , ze chyba przekonalem sie do Opery . Zainstalowalem 7.23 i im wiecej jej uzywam tym bardziej stwierdzam jej "lepszosc" w stosunku do reszty  :Smile:  i wyglad tez robi swoje  :Wink: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## yemu

test - hurraaa - bold dziala

```
test
```

 - code cos nie bardzo  :Embarassed: 

a tak btw to uzywam zamiennie firefox'a i konquerora - konqueror w 3.2.1 jest superszybki (zwlaszcza jak wlaczysz preloading tak ze dwoch kopii  :Smile: ,  czasem ma niestety problemy z kompatybilnoscia - patrz www.ztm.waw.pl  i rozklady jazdy. w firefoxie za to wiekszosc rzeczy otwiera sie poprawnie. 

jak instaluję gentoo i sie nudzę, na drugiej konsoli odpalam linksa  :Smile:  i czytam forum oczywiscie  :Smile: ))))

pozdro

y

----------

## yemu

 *cichy wrote:*   

> Poza tym jest obsługa gestów myszy, co przy pewnej wprawie znacznie ułatwia obsługę..

 

obsluga gestow jest tez w konquerorze w kde od 3.2 i w mozilli i firefoxie rownież.  tak btw to gesty od 3.2 są w całym kde i to jest dopiero ułatwienie obsługi!

y

----------

## CyriC

Firefox 0.8

----------

## gozda

Opera 7.23!  :Smile:  Jest jednak najszybsza i najlżejsza... (przez dłuuuuuugi czas używałem Mozilli)

Pod konsolą graficzny links2, a jeśli nie potrzebuje grafiki to elinks.

----------

## madman

ja uzywam mozilli i linksa (ultraszybko chodzi links w trybie graficznym: links -g, co ma swoje znaczenie, jak jest 350 kompow w lanie)

pozdrawiam

----------

## SzczechoO

nowosci nie odkrywam: firefox 0.8

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## argasek

Firefox 2.0 - zawsze wierny!  :Very Happy:  Ale pisząc strony tak czy tak testuję je dodatkowo w Operze, Konqueror, IE 6.0 i Lynx  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

seamonkey z flagami 

```

moznoirc moznomail moznoroaming

```

lekkie, szybko działające (na pewno duzo lepiej u mnie niż jakikolwiek firefox, ktory zawsze mulil i zacinał...)

----------

## fstab

- Opera - nieśmiertelne zapamiętywanie ostatnio otwartych stron, wygoda użytkowania

- Mozilla 1.7.13 - działa dość szybko (wbrew pozorom), i nie zamula jak rzekomo "lekki" Firefox

----------

## BeteNoire

Firefox - mimo, że przymula (nie przy otwieraniu stron ale interfejs przymula) to ma największą funkcjonalność.

Seamonkey - flagi pozwalające wybrać jakie komponenty skompilować to wielka zaleta. Niestety wadą jest brak spolszczenia.

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Firefox - mimo, że przymula (nie przy otwieraniu stron ale interfejs przymula) to ma największą funkcjonalność.

 

Funkcjonalność Firefoksa jest niemal zerowa. Dopiero spowalniające go i zajmujące dodatkowe miejsce na dysku dodatki kopiują funkcjonalność wprowadzoną w operze jakiś czas temu  :Wink: 

----------

## szolek

Firefox z przyzwyczajenia, no i z tego że akceptowała go strona mojego banku. Kiedyś, kiedyś była opera.

----------

## Yatmai

Firefox, obecnie 2.0, głównie dzięki całej masie add-on'ów  :Smile:  Swego czasu bawiłem się także Operą, ale nie nadawała się na ówczesne warunki mojego łącza

PS. propos awatara, nie jestem fanatykiem ff'a, poprostu obrazek mi sie podoba  :Very Happy: 

----------

## argasek

Opera odpadła u mnie w przedbiegach z powodu braku sensownie zorganizowanego AdBlocka. Dla mnie sensownie zorganizowany adblock to instalacja klikana 2 rozszerzeń, tzn. Adblock Plus i Filterset.G updater - i tak to ma wg mnie wyglądać, nie jakieś grzebanie w configach. Reszta to już raczej kwestia gustu, samej przeglądarki pod względem szybkości nie neguję - rzeczywiście, Opera jest szybsza (ale nie czarujmy się - to głównie zasługa developerów Qt, czyli Trolltecha, a nie Opera Software).

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Opera odpadła u mnie w przedbiegach z powodu braku sensownie zorganizowanego AdBlocka. Dla mnie sensownie zorganizowany adblock to instalacja klikana 2 rozszerzeń, tzn. Adblock Plus i Filterset.G updater - i tak to ma wg mnie wyglądać, nie jakieś grzebanie w configach.

 

Od wersji 9.0 nie trzeba grzebać w configach, polecam sprawdzić, adblock działa bardzo dobrze i jest wygodny.

 *Quote:*   

> Reszta to już raczej kwestia gustu, samej przeglądarki pod względem szybkości nie neguję - rzeczywiście, Opera jest szybsza (ale nie czarujmy się - to głównie zasługa developerów Qt, czyli Trolltecha, a nie Opera Software).

 

Z tego co wiem, to developerzy Opery napisali swój własny przenośny toolkit, a QT wykorzystują do integracji z systemem, do menu i pomniejszych rzeczy.

----------

## rasheed

Poza tym, co ma QT do silnika Presto, który jak Gecko w Fxie jest odpowiedzialny za rendering stron?

----------

## M-Z

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Opera odpadła u mnie w przedbiegach z powodu braku sensownie zorganizowanego AdBlocka. Dla mnie sensownie zorganizowany adblock to instalacja klikana 2 rozszerzeń, tzn. Adblock Plus i Filterset.G updater - i tak to ma wg mnie wyglądać, nie jakieś grzebanie w configach. Reszta to już raczej kwestia gustu, samej przeglądarki pod względem szybkości nie neguję - rzeczywiście, Opera jest szybsza (ale nie czarujmy się - to głównie zasługa developerów Qt, czyli Trolltecha, a nie Opera Software).

 

Najlepszym adblock'iem jest Disable plugins. :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

>  Opera - nieśmiertelne zapamiętywanie ostatnio otwartych stron, wygoda użytkowania

 

Ostatnio dorobił się tego również Firefox. Niestety nie dorobił się lekkości, ani Memory Cache z prawdziwego zdarzenia.

----------

## martin.k

To ja też dorzucę swoje 12 groszy  :Smile: 

1. Opera

2. Konqueror

bo przechodzą ACID2 test z pacem w piiiiiiiiii!

----------

## ro-x

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Seamonkey - flagi pozwalające wybrać jakie komponenty skompilować to wielka zaleta. Niestety wadą jest brak spolszczenia.

 

Co prosze? Wejdz sobie na strone seamonkey.pl i sciagnij langpack (instaluje sie tylko spod roota, ale za to globalnie). Jak najbardziej jest spolszczona...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Od paru dni uzywam Opery bo otwiera sie szybciej niz Firefox i Seamonkey. Najlepiej wspolpracuje z mplayerplug-in'em i zapamietuje otwarte zakladki. Niestety u mnie ma problemy z Java. Firefox i Seamonkey poprawnie wyswietlaja obrazy z kamer internetowych a w Operze zostaje w tym miejscu czarne okno. Co dziwne czaty typu onetczat dzialaja poprawnie.

Jakby jakis Operowiec mogl zobaczyc http://moya.toya.net.pl/site_online.php?s=f00b28b0a94cd206f1936992982a31ba&m=3 i powiedziec czemu nie dziala to bylbym wdzieczny.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *ro-x wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   Seamonkey - flagi pozwalające wybrać jakie komponenty skompilować to wielka zaleta. Niestety wadą jest brak spolszczenia. 
> 
> Co prosze? Wejdz sobie na strone seamonkey.pl i sciagnij langpack (instaluje sie tylko spod roota, ale za to globalnie). Jak najbardziej jest spolszczona...  

 

Pominę fakt, że już tak próbowałem - spolszczenie zainstalowało się tylko dla roota, po odpaleniu "simanki" na userze była ona angielska, pominę też fakt, że odpalanie takich programów jako root jest... dziwne... i skupię się na fakcie, że używam GENTOO, gdzie takich rzeczy ręcznie robić _nie powinienem_. Chodziło mi bowiem właśnie o brak LINGUAS dla "simanki" w portage.

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> Od paru dni uzywam Opery bo otwiera sie szybciej niz Firefox i Seamonkey. Najlepiej wspolpracuje z mplayerplug-in'em i zapamietuje otwarte zakladki. 

 

Już ktoś pisał o tym, że Firefox też zapamiętuje - bez dodatkowych pluginów.

----------

## ro-x

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Pominę fakt, że już tak próbowałem - spolszczenie zainstalowało się tylko dla roota, po odpaleniu "simanki" na userze była ona angielska, pominę też fakt, że odpalanie takich programów jako root jest... dziwne... i skupię się na fakcie, że używam GENTOO, gdzie takich rzeczy ręcznie robić _nie powinienem_. Chodziło mi bowiem właśnie o brak LINGUAS dla "simanki" w portage.

 wystarczy potem ustawic jezyk na userze na polski i dziala. przynajmniej u mnie. tak czy siak opera tez nie ma zmiennej LINGUAS i tez trzeba sobie langpack dociagnac. uzywasz gentoo gdzie nie masz nawet instalatora systemu, musisz sam zmierzyc sie z milionem problemow ktorych nie ma w innych "gotowych" distro a przeszkadza ci fakt braku langpacka? LOL

----------

## BeteNoire

 *ro-x wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   Pominę fakt, że już tak próbowałem - spolszczenie zainstalowało się tylko dla roota, po odpaleniu "simanki" na userze była ona angielska, pominę też fakt, że odpalanie takich programów jako root jest... dziwne... i skupię się na fakcie, że używam GENTOO, gdzie takich rzeczy ręcznie robić _nie powinienem_. Chodziło mi bowiem właśnie o brak LINGUAS dla "simanki" w portage. wystarczy potem ustawic jezyk na userze na polski i dziala. przynajmniej u mnie.

 

Problem w tym, że nie ma go w ogóle na liście. 

Ok, domyśliłem się, że trzeba najpierw wybrać z roota polski. No to wybrałem i pojawił się na koncie usera. Wybrałem go tam, restartuję Seamonkey i co widzę?

A no: http://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=simankinr0.jpg

Przyznasz, że w coś tu nie gra (pomijam fakt tej całej dłubaniny i skupiam się na efekcie).

 *ro-x wrote:*   

>  tak czy siak opera tez nie ma zmiennej LINGUAS i tez trzeba sobie langpack dociagnac.

 

Wg mnie - jak inne programy binarne w portage (np. Skype) - słabo integruje się interfejsem KDE.

Ale czy to wystarczający powód żeby jej nie używać? Nie wiem. Lubię Firefoksa.

 *ro-x wrote:*   

>  uzywasz gentoo gdzie nie masz nawet instalatora systemu, musisz sam zmierzyc sie z milionem problemow ktorych nie ma w innych "gotowych" distro a przeszkadza ci fakt braku langpacka? LOL

 

A co to ja Slackware używam, żeby wszystko ręcznie robić? LOL. Nie mówimy tu o instalacji a o podstawowej userskiej konfiguracji.

----------

## vutives

A ja używam Opery i 'Fajerfoksa'   :Laughing: . Tego drugiego tylko dlatego, że beta flash9 lepiej z nim współpracuje...

----------

## ro-x

[quote="BeteNoire"]A no: http://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=simankinr0.jpg[/quote/]mialem tak kiedys z firefoxem i nei wiem o co chodzilo, skompilowalem jeszcze raz i dzialal poprawnie  :Smile: 

Przyznasz, że w coś tu nie gra (pomijam fakt tej całej dłubaniny i skupiam się na efekcie).

 *Quote:*   

> Wg mnie - jak inne programy binarne w portage (np. Skype) - słabo integruje się interfejsem KDE.
> 
> Ale czy to wystarczający powód żeby jej nie używać? Nie wiem. Lubię Firefoksa.

 nie wiem, nie lubie kde. 2much eyecandy. poza tym lubie jak jakis program ma swoj wlasny interface, troche wlasnego charakterku, dokladnie tak jak opera  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Nie mówimy tu o instalacji a o podstawowej userskiej konfiguracji.

 wlasnie podstawowa userska konfiguracja to dla mnie zainstalowanie sobie langpacka. dla mnie nie stanowi to zadnego problemu i jest tak proste ze nawet moja mama sobie z tym poradzila (tak, moja mama ma swoje konto na moim kompie i radzi sobie z linuchem).

----------

## argasek

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> Najlepszym adblock'iem jest Disable plugins.

 

Jakbym chciał sobie dostępność stron ograniczać, to dopisałbym sobie do iptables regułkę pomijającą co drugi pakiet TCP. ;>

----------

## anthrax_

firefox 2.0  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tomborek

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Funkcjonalność Firefoksa jest niemal zerowa. Dopiero spowalniające go i zajmujące dodatkowe miejsce na dysku dodatki kopiują funkcjonalność wprowadzoną w operze jakiś czas temu 

 

bo taki wlasnie mial byc z zalozenia firefox - czysta przegladarka. dodatkowa funkcjonalnosc miala byc osiagana poprzez rozszerzenia na zasadzie - wez to, co potrzebujesz.. jakos w Gentoo postrzegane jest to jako zaleta, ale juz w FF jako wada? rozdwojenie jazni, czy jak?

1. FF 2.0 (zaczalem od 0.8.0) + NoScript + Tab Mix Plus + DownThemAll

2. czasem Opera 9.X, ktora oczywiscie chodzi szybciej niz FF, ale jej nie lubie. glownie za niedajace sie przestawic przejscie z wlasnie zamykanej zakladki do ostatnio uzywanej na najblizsza po prawej stronie.

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> bo taki wlasnie mial byc z zalozenia firefox - czysta przegladarka. dodatkowa funkcjonalnosc miala byc osiagana poprzez rozszerzenia na zasadzie - wez to, co potrzebujesz.. jakos w Gentoo postrzegane jest to jako zaleta, ale juz w FF jako wada? rozdwojenie jazni, czy jak?

 

Tylko, że w Gentoo wiąże się to ze zmniejszeniem zajmowanej ilości miejsca na dysku oraz przyspieszeniem pracy, a w firefoksie jakoś tego nie widać. Ani nie jest mniejszy od Opery mimo braku bardzo wielu ficzerów, które w niej są, a tym bardziej nie jest szybszy. Zatem developerom firefoksa się po prostu nie udało.

----------

